# MHM Offers New X-Type Plus Compact High Speed Automatic Textile Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

MHM has incorporated the latest technology in its newest model, the X-Type Plus, to produce an automatic screen printing press that is fast, flexible, and compact. With an overall diameter of just more than 12 feet (370 cm) (eight-station model), it has many of the features of the larger MHM machines in a smaller footprint.

The AC-driven indexer, which you can select to index in either direction, has a fast, smooth operation. AC-frequency drive print heads ensure smooth print strokes at all speed and pressure settings resulting in consistent quality no matter what the substrate. It also is compatible with MHM’s preregistration system and optional accessories. 

The M-Touch pro operating system uses a tablet/pad interface making it intuitive and user friendly. Operators have access to real-time technical support via the built-in Wi-Fi connection. Each station has its own keypad for making fast adjustments during setup. 

It comes in six-, eight-, 10- and 12-color models. It also is available in two print area sizes: standard 16” x 20” and LS 18” x 22”. 

For more information, go to MHM Screen Printing Equipment - Synchroprint X-Type Plus . Contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426 or email: [email protected].


----------

